# Do Fermenters Fit In A Bar Fridge?



## Hoser (29/1/11)

So I'm looking at buying a fridge to improve temp control. Does anyone store their fermenter in a bar fridge? Looking at dimensions the 120L sizes seem to fit on dimensions but I'm not sure if the motor at the back or ice box at the top are too big an impact. Hard to tell looking online.

Thanks!


----------



## bignath (29/1/11)

Hoser said:


> So I'm looking at buying a fridge to improve temp control. Does anyone store their fermenter in a bar fridge? Looking at dimensions the 120L sizes seem to fit on dimensions but I'm not sure if the motor at the back or ice box at the top are too big an impact. Hard to tell looking online.
> 
> Thanks!




Most of the bar frides i've looked at seem to have enough height, (particularly if you use gladwrap and throw away the lid), but the problem seems to be with the depth (how far back you can go inside). Most of the one's i've seen tend to have a compressor hump probably around 20cm? back from the door seal which would make it a very tight fit.

If it's for fermenting you want it for, and it needs to be small, maybe have a look at a wine fridge instead as i am sure they have more depth inside. The other benefit is they quite often will have a digital type readout displaying the current temp which would allow you to monitor the temp easily (not necesssarily control it easily though). 
Wine is supposed to be stored at "certain temps" so i would imagine that a wine fridge should be quite steady in its own temp control.

Just a few things to ponder....

cheers,

Nath


----------



## barls (29/1/11)

i did manage to fit a willow blue cube in one, both the rectangle and square type fit you just cant fit an airlock


----------



## Rodolphe01 (30/1/11)

I have a 160L 'bar' fridge, it fits a fermenter if i remove the racks from the door. I recall reading a thread here recently with someone getting caught out re compressor hump. Best bet is to grab your fermenter and head to a bricks and mortar retailer (as much as that may hurt).


----------



## Bribie G (30/1/11)

I have an old bar fridge, no idea what capacity, and it won't allow airlock, but clingwrap is fine. Another trick is to put a new crown seal over the grommet then slip the lid of a bunnings handy pail over the top like a hat - starsan spray the top of the ferm and the bottom of the lid and it makes a sanitised chamber that nothing can get past but allows some frothing activity if using say Wy 1469 which can be a bit volcanic.


----------



## poppa joe (30/1/11)

I use a Wine Fridge......Has different temps. than a fridge.
Wont take airlock.... Gladwrapper ..Just fits.
Have to turn the tap to close door.
They are about $150.00 at Kmart Big W ETC...
Mine was Garage Sale $40.00 New in the box..
I am happy with it...  
Cheers
PJ


----------



## warra48 (30/1/11)

I use a bar fridge, and it does fit the standard 30 litre fermenter. Willow type jerrys also fit well.

However, I had to remove all the shelves and also all the fittings from the door. That's not difficult, and I have retained them all so they are easy to refit if it ever needs to go back to being a bar fridge.

It doesn't fit an airlock, but I don't use one anyway. It fits clingwrap, or it also fits a blowoff tube.


----------



## Tanga (30/1/11)

Big Nath said:


> Most of the bar frides i've looked at seem to have enough height, (particularly if you use gladwrap and throw away the lid), but the problem seems to be with the depth (how far back you can go inside). Most of the one's i've seen tend to have a compressor hump probably around 20cm? back from the door seal which would make it a very tight fit.
> 
> If it's for fermenting you want it for, and it needs to be small, maybe have a look at a wine fridge instead as i am sure they have more depth inside. The other benefit is they quite often will have a digital type readout displaying the current temp which would allow you to monitor the temp easily (not necesssarily control it easily though).
> Wine is supposed to be stored at "certain temps" so i would imagine that a wine fridge should be quite steady in its own temp control.
> ...



Usually around 8-18. I've been looking at them online. They're usually a bit expensive (occassionally you see them cheaper) - but will save on the cost of a temperature controller. They're +/- 2 degrees - so not quite as accurate, but good enough I think.


----------



## MarkBastard (30/1/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p;hl=bar+fridge


----------



## Sinfathisar (30/1/11)

Does anyone know what the temp settings on this kind of fridge are like? Suitable?


----------



## Hoser (30/1/11)

Thanks for the ideas folks. Sounds to me like there are a few ways to use a bar fridge if you get creative with the closure or luck out with the right internal dimensions. 

Will keep looking for a fridge or bar fridge that suits. There are a few reasonably priced fridge options too. Talked today to a guy at my LHBS that mentioned he has a full size fridge with a hole he put in the side to place a tap for his keg. Sounds like a great idea. I like the sound of a fridge that fits both a fermenter and a keg!


----------



## bignath (30/1/11)

Hoser said:


> I like the sound of a fridge that fits both a fermenter and a keg!



not trying to piss on your parade Hoser, but i don't understand how this would work functionally. The temperature you are likely to want as a fermentation fridge will be too warm to be a suitable keg fridge. Conversely, the temp you want to dispense a keg at, will most likely be too cold to ferment at, even if you only brew lagers....This obviously means that for the two or so weeks that you are fermenting, you can't drink your beer, and whilst you drink your beer, you can't make more...

I didn't realise you were kegging. Most (probably all) brewers that keg and have fermentation temp control, will have separate options for both fermenting and keg dispensing. I have three (which is probably very common). I have a big fridge that fits two fermenters side by side for fermenting (obviously...) i have another fridge which is half the width that i keep my bottled stock on one shelf and a keg conditioning underneath them, and then i have a chest freezer for dispensing my kegged beer. The only problem is i have three fermenters which means at the moment, two are in the big fridge set to 17 degrees, and the other one is sitting in a bath of cold water trying to stay under 20 in this hot weather...

cheers,

Nath


----------



## Hoser (30/1/11)

Big Nath said:


> not trying to piss on your parade Hoser, but i don't understand how this would work functionally. The temperature you are likely to want as a fermentation fridge will be too warm to be a suitable keg fridge. Conversely, the temp you want to dispense a keg at, will most likely be too cold to ferment at, even if you only brew lagers....This obviously means that for the two or so weeks that you are fermenting, you can't drink your beer, and whilst you drink your beer, you can't make more...
> 
> I didn't realise you were kegging. Most (probably all) brewers that keg and have fermentation temp control, will have separate options for both fermenting and keg dispensing. I have three (which is probably very common). I have a big fridge that fits two fermenters side by side for fermenting (obviously...) i have another fridge which is half the width that i keep my bottled stock on one shelf and a keg conditioning underneath them, and then i have a chest freezer for dispensing my kegged beer. The only problem is i have three fermenters which means at the moment, two are in the big fridge set to 17 degrees, and the other one is sitting in a bath of cold water trying to stay under 20 in this hot weather...
> 
> ...



Thanks Nath. Actually I'm only bottling now. Was thinking longer term to be completely honest. The guy at the brewstore clearly either misunderstood me or gave me bad advice. I'm currently just excited to be able to have a couple fermenters going at the same time rather than wait - in addition to having much better temp control.

I see your point re: variance in temp especially in winter when you're trying to get your fermenter up in temp - not down. Obviously it would disconnect from the temp you want your keg at for dispensing. My goal from here will be to then eventually acquire another fridge to dispense kegs once I'm there.

Agree on the hot weather. I've just made a batch and managed to keep my brew around 18-19 degrees all week long via a big bin, ice water and a towel. That said, a fridge will always be a better solution. 

Cheers,

Hoser


----------



## Tanga (30/1/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> Does anyone know what the temp settings on this kind of fridge are like? Suitable?



No idea - but I hope they're suitable as those fridges look awesome!

If it's like a normal fridge you will need a temp controller (40-70 depending on where you get it), but the fridge thermostats might not be set as low as a normal fridge since they're 'just' for drinks. Worth asking - are they on ebay?


----------



## Cocko (30/1/11)

A great way to do it is...

Measure the inside of the fridge and see if your fermenter fits.. that way you know for sure.

2c.


----------



## Sinfathisar (30/1/11)

Tanga said:


> No idea - but I hope they're suitable as those fridges look awesome!
> 
> If it's like a normal fridge you will need a temp controller (40-70 depending on where you get it), but the fridge thermostats might not be set as low as a normal fridge since they're 'just' for drinks. Worth asking - are they on ebay?


sure are
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COMMERCIAL-COUNTER-...=item3cb47aa46a

and
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cafe-counter-DRINK-...=item4aa82185c6


----------



## Tanga (31/1/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> sure are
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COMMERCIAL-COUNTER-...=item3cb47aa46a
> 
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cafe-counter-DRINK-...=item4aa82185c6



Ooh, first one is a bit pricy. Second one - a bit more reasonable. If I get the accommodation I want it'll mean I have a few hundred to spare. I think I might be spending it on a fridge and temperature controller.

The only thing I worry about with those fridges, is whether the beer will get light struck. I guess if your fermenter is opaque (they usually are) it doesn't matter?


----------



## MarkBastard (31/1/11)

I've looked at those before and they look ideal but rarely available at a decent price.


----------



## daryl5412 (31/1/11)

you can use a normal bar fridge with the aluminimum folded freezer section bent down and to the back of the fridge. just do it gently as to not fracture the gas lines.


----------



## Hoser (31/1/11)

Ok so I've decided to go with a full size fridge. Next question - is it hard to hook up a temperature controller? Looking at the steps and discussions online for a Fridgemate I'm seriously concerned. I've got to be the most mechanically uninclined guy of all time. Is it as complex as it looks? Maybe best just to hire a sparky to do it?


----------



## bignath (31/1/11)

Hoser said:


> Ok so I've decided to go with a full size fridge. Next question - is it hard to hook up a temperature controller? Looking at the steps and discussions online for a Fridgemate I'm seriously concerned. I've got to be the most mechanically uninclined guy of all time. Is it as complex as it looks? Maybe best just to hire a sparky to do it?




Nah man, seriously, it's a piece of cake. There are a few good shots of the wiring in some threads kicking around here that helped me wire up both of mine. 

HUGE DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT AN ELECTRICIAN. THIS IS NOT EXPERT ADVISE. CONSULT A QUALIFIED PERSON IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WORKING WITH 240V MAINS POWER.


----------



## felten (31/1/11)

It's not that complex but the warnings are there for a reason. If you don't think you can handle it then its probably best to get a professional or someone who has done it before to help you out.


----------



## The Giant (31/1/11)

I have a 30L fermenter that just fits.

Had to prop up the shelf with bricks and wood to support the weight. I also carefully removed the freezer section and moved to the rear.

Originally i ran with gladwrap over the top, however I recently bought a brigalow fermenter and grindered the base down and also narrowed it so its shorter and fits in the grommet snuggly. Working a treat atm!


----------



## Hoser (31/1/11)

Cool! Very snug fit... (if I had a dollar for every time I heard that)... B)


----------

